# New car detail & Best Coating option Debate



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok new car time F31 Touring Estirol Blue II 

First off told dealer just to remove plastic protective layer.
Any other advice re telling dealer and what you would let them do

Next machine polish ready for sealant coating looking long term coating that can top up. I'm looking for super glassy, look with good water dispersion and easy to clean after not being highly restricted with products that will lower looks , within reason. Looking for OEM look on plastics not glossy Matt 

Ok for the debate I have narrowed down to Two options

Getechniq C1 + 2 layers Exo new version if out C1 plastics

Carpro C Quartz Finest or C Quartz UK topped with Reload DLUX plastic

Ok for that colour what would say would be your choice if you was brand netural when thinking about it 

Durability, looks, and ease of topping up important 

What area's of the car would you coat planned wheels plastics inc grill and valance plastic and shuts.
Would you coat the carpets with Gtech or Carpro waterproof coating would you coat the leather to save stain transfer, like Gtech leather protector was worried it would look glossy as I like OEM Matt finish

Dash plastic I have never used anything only clean with week apc would you recomend the dash coating and does it alter the natural look

Look forward to see people's opinions , thanks Derek


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

My answer might be slightly biased (CQUARTZ! ) but congratulations on the new car and in THE best colour in my eyes- you lucky man! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> My answer might be slightly biased (CQUARTZ! ) but congratulations on the new car and in THE best colour in my eyes- you lucky man! :thumb:
> 
> Andy


I have got my choice I think I want  I debated long enough on Alpine White Or EB but I remember how much I liked it on e36 M3 , was going for a Salon up until 1 month age then seen a touring in EB and had e46 touring and I loved Otis looks and versatility :thumb:thanks Derek


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I would go for Gtechniq. I've not been disappointed with their products and it's easy to apply top ups as required.
Their other products are also excellent for the interior - dash, mats, windows too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CQuartz for me without doubt. The older C1 was good stuff but the later version requiring C1.5 doesn't impress as much.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CQuartz for me without doubt. The older C1 was good stuff but the later version requiring C1.5 doesn't impress as much.


I haven't used neither of those but I'm planning to try cquartz uk in future.

OT. When we see more topic from you russ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CQuartz for me. Two coats and a real glassy look and great protection.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CQuartz for me without doubt. The older C1 was good stuff but the later version requiring C1.5 doesn't impress as much.


Russ is that lack of gloss , glassy finish more protection resistant than impact look? Thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> CQuartz for me. Two coats and a real glassy look and great protection.


We taking UK or Finest here? Can you add more by layering both the base layers or better reload top up , thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

more cquartz layers means thicker coating, harder coating 

unless you have a UV lamp to cure between layers your going to want to give it 24 hours probably before recoating... for maximum thickness(that way your not removing some uncured coating with solvents from next layer)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> more cquartz layers means thicker coating, harder coating
> 
> unless you have a UV lamp to cure between layers your going to want to give it 24 hours probably before recoating... for maximum thickness(that way your not removing some uncured coating with solvents from next layer)


Would that not darken the look of the colour with more layers? So for looks one plus Reload for durability two coats Craig?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Also is the hydro 2 sit better than reload for looks ? Or just give better water dispersion like Exo, thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes more than one coat of Cquartz will darken the colour mate, one coat will deepen it a little(not darken really.. just more gloss, deeper blue)

Reload and Hydro20 are much of muchness really.. both look about the same, H20 easier to use, but Reload a little cheaper.
both will last a good 3+ months normally.. especially on your car as you work from home a lot so probably don't rack up all that much miles apart from your big journeys?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

some pictures below has tried the ones you have mentioned










C1+ left side normal Cquartz right side as you can see Cquartz darkens more Cquartz finest does not darken as much CQUK does if i remember right been a while 









What would i pick CQUK topped with reload though if it was my choice neither be another brand but thats only going on what i am seeing on my own car.

but out of the ones you have picked Cquartz if you can get hold of Finest then Finest but this is meant for Detailers only i thought ?

Interior both are good but i think on durability Carpro does have the edge.

windscreen coating would be max protect glass coating

wheels well you can put same on wheels as you do bodywork


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> What would i pick CQUK topped with reload though if it was my choice neither be another brand but thats only going on what i am seeing on my own car.


What would be your choice?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I think goodfella36 would go with finest.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> I think goodfella36 would go with finest.


He say: "ANOTHER brand".


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Yes more than one coat of Cquartz will darken the colour mate, one coat will deepen it a little(not darken really.. just more gloss, deeper blue)
> 
> Reload and Hydro20 are much of muchness really.. both look about the same, H20 easier to use, but Reload a little cheaper.
> both will last a good 3+ months normally.. especially on your car as you work from home a lot so probably don't rack up all that much miles apart from your big journeys?


Thanks Craig for explaining , that and millage low just know but when i usually get a new motor it spikes with all the fun drive's and finding excuses just to go for a spin something i have lost over the last two years as been so busy.
Big journey yes looks like may be on cards but may fly this time and keep new car safe in the garage:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> some pictures below has tried the ones you have mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great, a question on Max Protect Glass sealant, never been a lover in coating glass do to possible wiper judder , also can you coat the front and rear lights with this or is it just windows. Does it add gloss and looks or just good water repelient to keep screen clear in bad weather, thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only glass Derek, front and rear lights should be cquartz'd or C1'd whichever you choose.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> only glass Derek, front and rear lights should be cquartz'd or C1'd whichever you choose.


Thanks Craig is that just due to the fact the lights are likely Acrylic ? and the Glass coat will only bond on glass, thanks Derek


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Exactly Derek, Certain glass sealants can bond to plastic, such as Gtechniq G5, as these work on acrylic and perspex.

but the long term ones such as G1 and Max Protect only glass :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Craig is that just due to the fact the lights are likely Acrylic ? and the Glass coat will only bond on glass, thanks Derek


The reason you benefit from a Quartz coating on plastics/acrylic is having the swirl resistance that windscreen coatings don't offer. You can use Quartz coatings on glass too, but they don't have the same hydrophobicity (not a word- but should be! :lol :thumb:

Either Cquartz UK or even better Cquartz DLUX will be great on all plastics.

I would certainly invest in a Quartz coating for your wheels though. BMW brake dust is the worst I see on a regular basis and well worth getting those little beauties protected right from the start. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Craig has answered :thumb:

Wiper judder can be a problem with a lot of glass coatings as has been seen on this forum I have not got it with the max protect one but a lot does come down to right application and being a new car you will have new wipers and nice screen.

As for coatings most gloss I have seen from a coating is from max protect but that could be I used 3 layers on the cars I did with it.

The best durability I have seen from a coating is Opti-coat I now double layer that and well it beats everything I have put it against.

but i dont like opticoat on wheels i use Cquartz uk or dlux on wheels or finest as find it better

I know when the bmw goes on my next car I will be doing 2 layers of opti-coat then toping with either reload or Gtechnic C2.v2 if I feel the need to or if have more time then I might top with the new sonax netshield or 1k artdeshine coating due to these last two have some great water behaviour.

Is there huge amounts of differences between all these coating available no not massive some darken bit more some repel water for longer than others it’s the mar/scratch resistance water etching I am interested it I am up to 9 months on my own car around the 12 month mark will take close up pictures of them all and see which seems to perform the best out of them all if you’re going just on long term water repelling then opti-coat is winning, but I want to try to cover all factors and the fact none of the 9 sealants have been topped with anything.

Edit.. though me personaly would not go for c1+ i dont think its as good as old c1 and is now been aimed at the mainstream to make it easier to apply remove which is fair enough but it has lost its water replaing quicker then cquartz finest on my car.

which ever one you go for i am sure you wont be dissapointed everyone will tell you something differant as people do follow brands and surport certain brands me i think all brands have one or two great products and try and pick the best from each not everyone can have the best product in each sector :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> The reason you benefit from a Quartz coating on plastics/acrylic is having the swirl resistance that windscreen coatings don't offer. You can use Quartz coatings on glass too, but they don't have the same hydrophobicity (not a word- but should be! :lol :thumb:
> 
> Either Cquartz UK or even better Cquartz DLUX will be great on all plastics.
> 
> ...


Yes Wheels need coating for sure as with having a Cooper S that must be close on worst ive seen for Brake Dust., thanks for explaining that


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So can we assume all coatings darken the look of the colour or do any appear to lighten or make no difference or is that just mostly with a pacific wax , thanks Derek


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Great indepth answer Goodfella and as you say its about choice.

Personally myself am at the waxing phase but i will be switching to a sealant soon.

Then i will be looking for one with a great life span


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Ever thought of Optimum Polymer Opti Coat 2.0?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> So can we assume all coatings darken the look of the colour or do any appear to lighten or make no difference or is that just mostly with a pacific wax , thanks Derek


things like exo, being thinner(and more fragile) than a liquid glasscoat doesn't affect the colour any more than just waxing it if you skip the c1.

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> things like exo, being thinner(and more fragile) than a liquid glasscoat doesn't affect the colour any more than just waxing it if you skip the c1.
> 
> :thumb:


Brilliant thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

My vote would go for CQUK with top-ups of Reload.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats everyone opinion on coating the carpets and leather was not so keen is it worth it? also have some C6 is it good on interior plastics, or just a nice wipe down with weak apc ,thanks derek


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

C6 is good on interior plastic


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R0B said:


> C6 is good on interior plastic


Thanks Rod what change do you get to OEM finish if any


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

C6 gives a nice matt finish which is also very durable. I would say the finish is slightly less glossy than Poorboys Natural Look and should last a lot longer


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Do most coat the carpets with new car anyone tried the Auto Smart pack scotch guard one I believe spray type


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well anymore want to contribute, thanks Derek


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> CQuartz for me without doubt. The older C1 was good stuff but the later version requiring C1.5 doesn't impress as much.


Russ is bang on. Cquartz is the coating these days. Old C1 was a superb product. Sadly it's no longer sold and Cquartz is the new topdog imo.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gally said:


> Russ is bang on. Cquartz is the coating these days. Old C1 was a superb product. Sadly it's no longer sold and Cquartz is the new topdog imo.


Thanks Gally what would you say makes it stand out, thanks Derek


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Russ is bang on. Cquartz is the coating these days. Old C1 was a superb product. Sadly it's no longer sold and Cquartz is the new topdog imo.


Whilst I agree I would also consider Max Protect and Artdechem coatings that are very similar to the original C1 coating. 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Whilst I agree I would also consider Max Protect and Artdechem coatings that are very similar to the original C1 coating.
> 
> Alan W


Haven't tried UNC V2, but UNC v1 isn't very good at all imo.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> Haven't tried UNC V2, but UNC v1 isn't very good at all imo.


I had 2 layers of V1 followed by 1 layer of V2 and then Silk Coat on my bonnet for a while. Only issues were a very squeaky foam applicator that sounded like it could marr the paint and Silk Coat that only lasted a month or so.

Alan W


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

If you go Exo V1, remember to use PH neutral, or at least not alakaline products.
so be carefull with pre-washes, snow foams and some shampoos.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for all the info so far


----------

